# 1.4 Turbo Engine Mods



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

HAHA, do you know how much all that would cost...don't bother. Just buy a car with a real engine. Its a 1.4, get real


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Brischke said:


> I know this engine has been around for a while, was glancing for 1.4 turbo engine mods and came across this. Anyone know if this is same engine (looks very similar) and if these mods (which are extensive) really could end up at 260hp?
> 
> List of mods to make 260Hp on the 1.4 Turbo engine - Punto Sports Club Forum
> 
> If it's possible, which items on the list have the most significant advantages?


mg:, yeah i stopped adding the prices after the pistons, already up to ~$4000. If I had that kind of money to throw out like that, **** yeah I'd do that. It'd be one nice Cruze! Buuuut I don't so I'm going to say that idea is A-S-I-N-I-N-E. lol.


----------



## Brischke (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, well lets keep it at what it is, forget the price, is it possible and is it the same engine?

Also, another list of possible mods:

http://www.lowlifestyle.com/sema-sneak-peek-r-miller-chevy-cruze/

Would there be any combination from both lists that would have considerable gains when combined... under 1k?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Definitely not the same engine- this was for a Fiat. The new Fiat's 1.4 (with turbo) will be used in the new Dodge Dart, though, if you wanna trade your Cruze in next year and do this... Then again, the Dart will also have a 2.4 R/T option (no turbo).


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Brischke said:


> Ok, well lets keep it at what it is, forget the price, is it possible and is it the same engine?
> 
> Also, another list of possible mods:
> 
> ...


Tune it. ~$450. Then start saving for the other goodies. There isn't much out there for this car just yet, but check out zzperformance.com for the Cruze. Theres exhaust components and an intercooler kit that should get you pretty close to 200. Its a start. The car is still too new, but aftermarket performance parts are coming.


----------



## whatsstuckk5 (Mar 4, 2012)

aren't they working on a tune that has already dynoed at 237 ft lbs to the wheels on an otherwise stock eco?? if you need more than what a tune will get you, you need something with a v8...like a camaro or vette, then start modding and adding a turbo to. 240 ft lbs in a car weighing 3000 lbs will be stupid quick.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

From what I have read, for the Dodge Dart the base engine is a 2.0 non turbo, the next step up is a 1.4 Turbo (same engine as Fiat 500 Abarth) and then the R/T 2.4 non turbo. The 1.4 T with Aero package is being rated at 41 mpg highway.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> From what I have read, for the Dodge Dart the base engine is a 2.0 non turbo, the next step up is a 1.4 Turbo (same engine as Fiat 500 Abarth) and then the R/T 2.4 non turbo. The 1.4 T with Aero package is being rated at 41 mpg highway.


You are correct, Sir.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

whatsstuckk5 said:


> aren't they working on a tune that has already dynoed at 237 ft lbs to the wheels on an otherwise stock eco?? if you need more than what a tune will get you, you need something with a v8...like a camaro or vette, then start modding and adding a turbo to. 240 ft lbs in a car weighing 3000 lbs will be stupid quick.


Yeah it did, but for a split second. I considerate that 237 a 'torque spike', not a true number, because it falls off the grid instantly. You're not going to see those numbers without other modifications, hands down. The intercooler and piping sucks, exhaust is restrictive as ****. If they can find a way to flatten that 237 across 2500rpms and not 25, then I'll be a believer.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish the Dart had been available, as I would have looked hard at it. MultiAir is supposed to be a great boon for small engines, and turbo engines. A small, turbo engine with MultiAir should be pretty darned good. I've heard that the gearing isn't what it could be, though. 

Eh, this car has enough torques and ponies for me. I got it for the fuel economy, and it's delivering nicely. If a reliable tune comes out for more power later, great!


----------



## Brischke (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, thanks for all the updates/discussions guys. I do have the trifecta tune on the way (thursday) and am looking for a few upgrades to pair with this.

I agree, all the above is overkill for this engine, mainly want to use this extensive list to pick 2-3 items that pair together well for a good performance upgrade. Saw the items from zzperformance and others, would anyone have a good recommendation of things to add on top of the tune (all at one time - and complimenting each other)?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Brischke said:


> Yea, thanks for all the updates/discussions guys. I do have the trifecta tune on the way (thursday) and am looking for a few upgrades to pair with this.
> 
> I agree, all the above is overkill for this engine, mainly want to use this extensive list to pick 2-3 items that pair together well for a good performance upgrade. Saw the items from zzperformance and others, would anyone have a good recommendation of things to add on top of the tune (all at one time - and complimenting each other)?


You're still missing the fact the link you posted is for a FIAT!!! Just because it is a 1.4L turbo engine doesn't mean it's the same!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Brischke said:


> Yea, thanks for all the updates/discussions guys. I do have the trifecta tune on the way (thursday) and am looking for a few upgrades to pair with this.
> 
> I agree, all the above is overkill for this engine, mainly want to use this extensive list to pick 2-3 items that pair together well for a good performance upgrade. Saw the items from zzperformance and others, would anyone have a good recommendation of things to add on top of the tune (all at one time - and complimenting each other)?


I created my own catback, but flowmaster is coming out with one for the 1.4/1.8 that should be around the same price as the magnaflow/borla kits that are already out. I would say pick your favorite of those, and pair it with the ZZP exhaust parts. Do the K&N sri, and work on the suspension/chassis bracing. You won't find many more parts out just yet, but those are a GREAT start.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the biggest limiting factor for increasing HP for our Ecotec is the small stock Turbo size. The List for the Fiat 1.4 also shows a much bigger Garrett Turbo to up the HP.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I think its more then just a bigger turbo. Our internals are just not strong enough.....we need A LOT more parts then just a bigger turbo and an intercooler. I still wanna see some numbers for the stock intercooler compared to zzps or lets say Mishimotos......

More air to the engine only means we need a better/bigger fuel pump and regulators, imo.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I think its more then just a bigger turbo. Our internals are just not strong enough.....we need A LOT more parts then just a bigger turbo and an intercooler. I still wanna see some numbers for the stock intercooler compared to zzps or lets say Mishimotos......
> 
> More air to the engine only means we need a better/bigger fuel pump and regulators, imo.


You and that darn mishimoto!!! Regulator? No...fuel injectors? Yes, I am there already...wish I knew where to purchase some bigger injectors for the Cruze 1.4T!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i cant see a cruze being any faster then 190 hp at most, with the normal engine mods/ nothing crazy! 

If you can get one to 190hp good for you and keep it up, i just cant see myself spending too much money on this cruze! it is a great car though!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL, same **** dude......its an intercooler, nothing crazy HAHAHAHA, ZZP, HEP, MISHI.....SAME STUFF!



iCruze2 said:


> You and that **** mishimoto!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Only difference............different color piping lol


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Youll save yourself alot of money, headaches, and laughs by just starting with a different car with a larger engine. The Cruze is a moderately quick economy car. Nothing more.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

whatsstuckk5 said:


> aren't they working on a tune that has already dynoed at 237 ft lbs to the wheels on an otherwise stock eco?? if you need more than what a tune will get you, you need something with a v8...like a camaro or vette, then start modding and adding a turbo to. 240 ft lbs in a car weighing 3000 lbs will be stupid quick.


Sure, if low 15s is stupid quick to you.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If I were to build a budget screamer, I'd start with an old Miata, freshen it up, and throw a moderately-sized turbo onto it. 2300 lbs with 200ish horsepower would be very entertaining. Guaranteed it would be faster than a tuned Cruze, and out-handle it. That's what I'm saving my pennies for. 

Besides, extensively modding a daily driver is pointless to me. Often the upgrades that make it faster and better-handling come at the expense of reliability, interior sound levels, fuel economy, and ride quality. In short, they often ruin the qualities that the car was purchased for in the first place. If I'm going to be wrenching every weekend on a modded car, I'll wrench on the weekend car that can be thrown into the garage for the week until there's time to wrench. Wrenching to get to work is something I've done before, and not something I'm looking to repeat.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> If I were to build a budget screamer, I'd start with an old Miata, freshen it up, and throw a moderately-sized turbo onto it. 2300 lbs with 200ish horsepower would be very entertaining. Guaranteed it would be faster than a tuned Cruze, and out-handle it. That's what I'm saving my pennies for.


Funny you should say that. I beat a Miata at the drag strip when they were doing 1/8 mile runs (1/4 wasnt open yet). LOL. They ran a 10.2 somehow and I ran 10.1.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol, can't get much closer than that!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Heh, that's why one adds boost to a Miata. With sticky enough rear tires, nail the throttle and say goodbye. And, if the engine blows, park it until a better engine can be built. 

The most engine mods my car will see will be a resonator delete and tune. Anything more than that will start affecting the noise/vibration/harshness negatively, which is a con in my book.


----------



## Brischke (Apr 25, 2012)

Agreed with all the comments that this isn't a racecar, or a worthy engine to drop a lot of money into modding up. That being said, I do want to squeeze a little more power out of it for daily driving. I have no worries about the warranty (moving out of the country with the car) and only care about the cars reliability. 

My thoughts are trifecta tune, k&n typhoon, and o2 housing. Is there a better combination for roughly the same amount of money that would have better results?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

It's a good combo to start for sure. I have the tune and K&N myself right now and I am not complaining! lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> You and that darn mishimoto!!! Regulator? No...fuel injectors? Yes, I am there already...wish I knew where to purchase some bigger injectors for the Cruze 1.4T!


Check out DDMWorks, they have a set of 42# injectors that Vince has already tested on his.


----------



## buttons252 (May 10, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Youll save yourself alot of money, headaches, and laughs by just starting with a different car with a larger engine. The Cruze is a moderately quick economy car. Nothing more.


I cant speak for everyone, but i am about to buy a 2012 chevy cruze eco because its an overall fantastic daily driver car. It looks great, i love the interior, price, gas mileage, etc. I would be completely happy to stop at 185-200whp. I think thats fairly realistic too.

Downpipe, intake, FMIC, turbo swap, tuned. Since its a brand new car, im personally going to wait a year or two before i do much... 2800 lbs and 200whp I think would be a fun combination for my daily driver.


----------



## Brischke (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, same boat. Its a light car that handles well (the z-link is extremely fun when having to swerve - noticed this when dodging some debris - the back end really moved but kept grip) i'd definitly be happy with stopping at 180whp. Want to see if it is possible to get there with a few mods already out and a tune.


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "OnlyTaurus, post: 92195, membre: 4740"]
Accordez-le. ~ 450 $. Ensuite, commencez à économiser pour les autres goodies. Il n'y a pas encore grand-chose pour cette voiture, mais consultez zzperformance.com pour la Cruze. Theres des composants d'échappement et un kit de refroidisseur intermédiaire qui devrait vous amener assez près de 200. C'est un début. La voiture est encore trop neuve, mais des pièces de performance de rechange arrivent.
[/CITATION]
la puce du OBD2 a 60 HP de chip your car ces tu bon a 209$


----------

